# Sigma 18-250 HSM OS / First Photos



## PhotoXopher

Went for a little photo walk over lunch break to break in my new Sigma 18-250 lens... let's see how we did!

First, a Canadian Honker - Rochester's mascot.






Next a zoom test...

18mm:





250mm





How about some flowers?









Cityscape:





And just a fun one:





This lens has exceeded my personal expectations. I realize it will have its limits, but it's purpose is to be a nice one lens solution for those days I don't feel like lugging around a lot of equipment and swapping lenses.

After my walk today it may be on my camera more than I originally thought.


----------



## SonnarSphere

nice lens. love the depth of focus and quality generally of #3.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Thanks!

Loving it so far, can't wait to use it some more...


----------



## BTilson

Yea seriously nice shots all around. Very impressive! Looks like a nice lens, especially considering it's massive focal range.


----------



## Montana

Looks pretty darn good!  The CA looks better controled than I thought it would be.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I shot a LOT with it this weekend, will be uploading more photos tomorrow from my faster work connection.


----------



## PhotoXopher

More from the weekend!


----------



## shivaswrath

WOW - that is really impressive, it AF's with a D40x? My mom's been bugging me about a "super" zoom lens, might get her this for her bday. . .


----------



## PhotoXopher

Yes it does, any Sigma with 'HSM' will work on the bodies without the internal focus motor just like the Nikon AF-S lenses.

She'd love it!


----------



## izzybob

Noyze,
Thanks for sharing.  I'm very tempted to get this for my D80 to replace my stock 18-135.  A question for you...did you use any filters when you shot many of these photos with this lens?

Thanks.


----------



## PhotoXopher

No filters and they are all unedited as well.

I still love this lens and highly recommend it.


----------



## izzybob

Wow you responded fast!  You're not kidding when your tagline is that you spend too much time here!   

Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher

yeah, I hit refresh on 'new topics' in between things at work so it's easy to keep up.


----------



## izzybob

Just put in the order at Abes!  Thanks!
Now to sell off my 18-135 stock lens!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## PatrickHMS

Since this lens seems to fall into a similiar price range with the Nikon 18-200mm VR, this lens having 50mm extra (over the Nikon) could be nice in some cases.

I have a Sigma 18-50mm constant 2.8 w/ Macro and like it a lot...

Wonder how IQ compares between the two lenses out in the real world?


----------



## PhotoXopher

I've had the Nikon 18-200 (twice), and I honestly prefer the Sigma 18-250.

1. Image quality seems just as good. (Dare I say maybe even better?)
2. No lens creep (knock on wood).
3. If it ever does get lens creep there is a lock switch, although I see the new 18-200 does now as well.


----------



## Bigpopa

Nice shot's I have also been interested in this lens but I just got my Sigma 70-200mm 2.8 a week ago and as you can tell by my sig im kind of a Sigma fan LOL.


----------



## arita99

Hi all,

I'm pretty new to the photography world, after playing a bit with friends DSLRs, I've decided to make the jump and get myself a D90. Now the next question, for any newbies, what lens should I choose? Since I'm really a beginner, I would first try a jack of all trades lens rather than having several specialized ones. 
After a lot of research and forums threads, I've narrowed it down to the Sigma 18-250, the Tamron 18-270 or the nikkor 18-200.

I tend to prefer the sigma (costwise, the longer focal length than the nikkor and the faster AF than the Tamron) but I'm really concerned about the compatibility. I know this lens would work on the D90, but is it 100% compatible? Like will I miss some of the camera functionalities that only work on a nikon lense? I've read in some forums that Canon bodies would refuse to activate some AF modes or image processing if the lense is not a Canon one. I think I read the same about the Nikon D5000 which is really close to the D90.
Can anyone tell me if I'm wrong? Because it's not largely discussed on forums and reviews, so I really don't know.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers
Arita


----------



## CW Jones

hmm looks like a really nice sharp lens! I was skeptical about it.. but am seriously thinking about picking one up. 

Thanks for the info and pictures!


----------



## PhotoXopher

100 percent compatible!

Used it in the dome yesterday for some MN Twins baseball.

D90 with Sigma 18-250 @ 3200 ISO


----------



## arita99

Thanks N0YZE for the information.

You had two nikkor 18-200 and now this Sigma, can you tell me if the autofocus is as fast and accurate as on the nikkor? Even in low or bad light condition?
Do you feel the size and weight differences between the two of them?

Thanks again for your help.
Cheers


----------



## PhotoXopher

I can't say I noticed a difference between the two on either of those items.


----------



## Antithesis

I'm strongly considering an 18-200VR for an upcoming trip but this one sure looks tempting... the IQ looks pretty dang good for a super-zoom. And its cheaper... oh the decisions!

Edit: Oh, and how is the build quality? Compared to the Nikkor? Does it have the gasket on the rear?


----------



## gl600

I'm waiting for mine to be delivered... very excited!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Congrats and enjoy! Post some photos when you get it


----------



## gl600

Thanks, unfortunately the one I got was a dud. The AF was fidgety (i.e. it would focus almost all the way and then start clicking... I would have to manually budge the focus ring to get it to go all the way) and there was something wrong with the zoom (My 55-200 kit lens could zoom farther @200mm than the sigma could @250mm!!). I was very disappointing but I'm gonna try it out again. Everyone that I have read who owns this lens loves it.


----------

